# Where can I find a carriage lock for my 10L?



## SCLead (Jul 16, 2018)

Most of the resources I find in searching online turn up businesses no longer in operation. Does anyone know where I might be able to source a carriage stop lock for my heavy 10? I've found several sketches of them, but without access to a mill, my hands are a bit tied in terms of making my own.

Edit: The bolt/clamp that mount through the carriage behind the apron to allow you to lock the carriage in place along the Z travel.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jul 16, 2018)

Here's one that goes on flat way..very easy to make.i used this until I picked a better one.could thread it parrell to bed..put a bolt in for adjusting without moving stop.will mail to you if you can use it..


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jul 16, 2018)

Now I know why I post two or more pictures.don't hit full image more than once..


----------



## SCLead (Jul 16, 2018)

D'oh! Thanks Lordbreezer...I'm looking for the carriage _lock_. I edited my title/post to reflect that, total brain fart asking for a carriage _stop_ there.

These pieces are what I'm after:




(not my picture - my machine came missing these)


----------



## Smithdoor (Jul 16, 2018)

SCLead said:


> Most of the resources I find in searching online turn up businesses no longer in operation. Does anyone know where I might be able to source a carriage stop lock for my heavy 10? I've found several sketches of them, but without access to a mill, my hands are a bit tied in terms of making my own.
> 
> Edit: The bolt/clamp that mount through the carriage behind the apron to allow you to lock the carriage in place along the Z travel.


You can try Ebay 
If find one the price may be high 

I have one use on a SB 9N and I have used on other lathe in past. 

Dave 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Firstram (Jul 16, 2018)

I just made the one on the left to replace the janky thing on the right. It's as big as the space will allow and locks the carriage in a quarter turn. Small piece of brass, a hacksaw, a Porter Cable router for the step and a file to clearance for the rack taper pins. I did use the drill press to D&T. Dropping the apron to gain access was more PITA than making the clamp.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 16, 2018)

The bolt is easy to make, the nut is the challenge.   I saw a thread with the drawing/dimensions of the nut but I am not finding the thread.

I purchased a machined nut from EBay for my SB Heavy 10.    The bolt is 3/8in x 16 tpi if I recall.   I machined a square headed bolt to fit a wrench I found at a flea market.

My initial flea market find was a 4 sided wrench.   I later found an 8 sided wrench so easier to use since less angle between adjustments.


----------



## Redmech (Jul 16, 2018)

http://www.lostcreekmachine.com/metal_lathes.htm

I bought one from these guys for my Heavy 10, perfect fit. Very bottom of the page.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 17, 2018)

I found a HM thread which contains a PDF of the saddle lock if you want to make your own.

Southbend Heavy 10 parts and drawings thread


----------



## 4ssss (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's the thread you're looking for

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/heavy-10-saddle-lock.55595/


----------



## SCLead (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks folks! Looks like I might have to grab one from Lost Creek Machine, since I don't have access to any machines to make anything at the moment, and I certainly don't have the drive to make one by hand.


----------

